# Pedigree Thoughts?



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

I don’t show but was wondering from those of you who do- what you can tell me about our pup’s pedigree. I do have physical copies of OFA clearances for both the bitch and the sire even though they have not been entered into the K9 database. I know that neither parent has a show record as my breeder has retired from showing (fair enough- she did show for many years- I imagine that gets both exhausting and expensive). We have a senior dog from the same breeder (different lines completely) and both of his parents had multiple championships. Many thanks for your input (yes blunt and honest is welcome).
Many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up


Thanks for the bump.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I would just confirm OFA clearances, since you have physical copies that’s good. I’m not familiar with Canada, but there are a lot of missing clearances from the OFA database for grandparents


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> I would just confirm OFA clearances, since you have physical copies that’s good. I’m not familiar with Canada, but there are a lot of missing clearances from the OFA database for grandparents


Thanks very much for the reply. The OFA site seems to be complete for the parents (and as I mentioned- hard copies of the parents’ OFA results were supplied by the breeder) but there is missing data for the bitch Allsgold Baked Alaska. Although I have not purchased directly from this breeder (Allsgold ) my understanding is that she is pretty scrupulous with her OFA clearances in any breeding bitch or dog. I do know that COVID presented a problem for getting OFA exams for eyes UTD but I contatced the canine opthomalogist who did the bitch’s previous eye exam and she was not at all concerned. I am a total novice at this cross checking- am I correct that I should be looking for cardio, eyes, hips and elbows? It is a pretty laborious process! Fortunately, we are not planning to show and he will be altered as soon as he is old enough ( we are planning to wait until he is at least 12 months). However- for our own peace of mind we plan on having his eyes, hips, elbows and heart checked to OFA standards when he is old enough. Thank you again.


----------

